# Probleme mit Pc Spiele Sehr schlechte FPS



## Brokencyde26 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen einen PC zusammengebaut, das Problem ist jetzt egal bei welchen SPielen Z.b CS:Go habe ich eine FPS von 30-50 Treiber und windows Update sind alle aktuell



Zum Systems 
Intel i7 7820X 8x3,6 GHz
Asus ROG Strix x299 -E Gaming
2x 16 GB DDR 4 3000 MHz Ram von Crossair
2 X Asus Strix Geforce Gtx 1080 TI OC im sli mod
1000 Watt be quiet DARK Power pro 11
Windows ist auf einer 960 Pro m2 installiert
Win 10 Home 64 Bit

Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen..


----------



## Nils16866 (19. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe mir kann keiner helfen..

Möchtest du jetzt hören "Oh wow mit dem System müsstest du 200 Fps und mehr haben" ( Mein 200 PS BMW fährt nur 60km/hach ja Handbremse lösen)
Deaktiviere mal eine Karte beim spielen, 
hast du im Treiber Sli an?
Was willst du mit 2 Karten , 
Was sollen sie machen? 8K + Triple AA usw.
Welche Auflösung und Monitor nutzt du??
Paar mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2018)

BEOBACHTE was Dein Rechner macht. Müssen wir nicht raten. (Das ist der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in meine Signatur zu klicken)


----------

